# MERX WATCH:  Research into protecting transport aircraft



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2008)

"....The objective of this contract is to (p)lan, implement, validate, and document the infrared scene generation capability of DRDC's simulations architecture; and design, develop, test, document, and package signature modelling tools.

BACKGROUND
The proliferation of EO-guided weapon represents a serious threat to military transport aircraft operating over various theatres. In addition, the latest generations of threat are
based on sophisticated tracking mechanisms that could include advanced counter-countermeasures (CCM) discrimination mechanisms. In response to these threats,  countermeasure (CM) techniques are under continuous development. The study of these self-protection techniques is, therefore, an essential topic of research at DEFENCE R&D Canada - Valcartier (DRDC Valcartier)...."

.pdf attached if link doesn't work


----------

